# Residency Preference



## CopCandidate (May 18, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the Mass Cops website, but I am in the process of having my background reviewed for a open vacancy. I am claiming residency in my home town in the house I grew up in where I have my car registered, registered to vote, taxes filed, and spent the majority of my time in. However, I spent sometime in another state with my company, but came home all the time, and also, had an apartment lease in another city where I normally didn't stay, but had some mail sent to and paid rent. Does anyone know how this may turn out? I am really nervous and have put so much time and effort into the application process and getting this job means everything to me. Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Tell your background investigator what you just told us. No worries from what you've written. Let them know that your current job had you in a different state and for convenience, you leased an apartment to stay in when you couldn't come home. As long as your honest, the BI isn't going to gig you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

CopCandidate said:


> I am claiming residency in my home town in the house I grew up in where I have my car registered, registered to vote, taxes filed, and spent the majority of my time in.


You'll be fine as long as you don't lie.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

You should be fine, but just in case the background doesn't go well otherwise, what town is actually hiring????


----------



## CopCandidate (May 18, 2009)

Thank you guys for you answers. I was honest about the dates I physically was in the other state, but my employee file is printed to seem that I was there longer. I wrote a very truthful letter to the capt and BI and just can only hope now, they do not feel I was lying. Other than that I think I had a good chance. Interview went well and other background info checked out. Im just hoping that since legally I was a resident, any time away would not hurt that chance. Going on 4 sleepless nights and not eating because of this stress, but *thank you so very much for everyone's replies*. This site is great and appreciate it very much.


----------



## CopCandidate (May 18, 2009)

Not a problem. I was just looking for some information because looks like I may be disqualified for this misunderstanding.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Don't worry about it copcandidate. I had similar situation when I was hired. If you are up front with them, you should be OK.


----------



## CopCandidate (May 18, 2009)

I was up front and told them when I stayed and where. I was always a legal resident of the city I am claiming prefrence in, however my employer file is very misleading. I haven't heard back for a couple days, but I have heard that I may get disqualified. Does anyone know that even though legally you are a resident, if you can be disqualified for statements stating you lived somewhere else? (By legally I mean, taxes, excise tax, car registration, license, and registered voter all in the city you claim residency in.) 
Again, thank you everyone for your help. Needless to say, this is the most stressful time of my life right now. I honeslty and truly appreciate the help from people whoe have delt with this before.


----------

